# Check Engine Light on Rental Truck



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

I rented a 14 foot truck to help my sister move this weekend. When I first picked up the truck, I noticed that the Service Engine Soon light was on. I brought this to the attention of the rental agent as he also ran a garage, but he told me that he wasn't allowed to service the vehicle. He said if I had any problems that I should call the company's roadside assistance number. 

The truck a '99 F-350 with the V-10 engine. On my way home from the rental agency, I the light did not go out, and at one point, it began flashing. On other cars that I have had, a flashing 'check engine' light usually means that there are serious mechanical problems such as a dying transmission or a misfiring engine. The truck was rattling so loudly that I couldn't hear any drivetrain problems over the chassis. There were times when the truck may have been hesitating, although again, the body was vibrating and shaking on the back roads so much, I couldn't tell for certain.

Once I got home, I called the rental company's roadside assistance number, only to be told that a flashing check engine light meant an emissions problem on Fords. I do not trust the guy on the phone. More than likely, he is supposed to say that to everybody who'se truck has not actually burst into flames. Anyhow, I was told to keep the truck until I got to my destination, and to inform the rental agent where I returned it of the problem.

It appears that I can't have anybody work on the truck until it actually does up and die on us. We are going to be driving the truck 400 miles from Winchester, VA, to Wilmington NC. Some of the driving is going to be through mountains, and the least mountainous route will take us onto I95 just south of DC (oh what fun). I didn't want to use this company, as their [ame=http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=uhaul+horror+stories&spell=1]reputation[/ame] has preceded them. However, my sister dropped the ball and messed up her truck reservation, and these guys were the only ones open on weekends that had agents at both ends of the move. 

So, are there any Ford Techs out there who can give me a straight answer on a flashing Service Engine Soon light? The oil pressure is a bit on the high side of the gauge, and I can almost see the gas gauge going down (although that could be normal for a V10, I dunno). Has anybody else dealt with the rental agency that uses the orange and white trucks, and know how to deal with any other hassles they might throw in front of me? I sincerely hope that this move will be uneventful, but I have a feeling that this truck is going to let us down. We only have two days to load the truck and get to NC...


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

if it flashing it might be a flash code. have u counted the flashes or are they one continous flash?


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

sleeps723 said:


> if it flashing it might be a flash code. have u counted the flashes or are they one continous flash?


I was driving at the time, so did not notice when it started or stopped. In the past, I have seen this on cars that were misfiring.


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

means whatever the computer is sensing out of it's prescribed parameters, has the potential to damage the catalytic converter.Usually it is a misfire (you usually feel that, but the F**D v10 runs very smooth), but can be due to a very rich or lean condition. You are not likely to blow anything up (that's what the RED warning lights are for). Doesn't mean it won't happen, but not a likely scenario. If it feels like it is running and shifting okay, you are probably good to go, but as it goes with all my free advice, "no warranty expressed or implied"


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

My experience is with Saturns, not Fords, but the mfgrs tend to run along the same lines.

The SES light means an emissions related problem. Could be a misfire, bad O2 sensor, clogged EGR valve, bad/too rich gas, etc etc. The truck might run funny or get bad mileage, but will not be harmed long term. The most common cause we saw was failure to tighten the gas cap. 

If it's flashing in a Morse code type with pauses between groups of flashes, it is flashing code. 

The Check Engine with a wrench is the bad one.


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

The truck made it down in one piece, and the mileage wasn't too obnoxious. It took us about forty gallons to drive 400 miles. The SES light didn't start flashing again, and we didn't bog down on the mountains or interstate. The right rear turn-signal was burned out, so driving on the interstate was interesting at times. I tried to replace the bulb, but I didn't have a driver that would fit. Getting back was interesting, since we couldn't find a car rental company that would rent one-way out of state...


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

On any 1996 or newer vehicle, the SES flashing means the computer has detected a misfire condition. A solid light means it has an emissions problem, or has recently detected a misfire conition, but it is not happening at the moment. So the advice the guy on the phone gave you was wrong... but I'm glad to hear you made it anyway. I'd suggest using budget truck rental in the future instead of uhaul, they seem to maintain their trucks better and their prices are cheaper too. 

On your personal vehicle a flashing SES means it needs service as soon as possible. We had a 2000 s-10 that was misfiring, I let my mother drive it about 20 miles an the unburnt fuel in the exhaust got the catalytic converter so hot that it melted its internals and schorched the paint on the floor of the truck. Could have caused a fire. Cost me the $140 for a new ignition moudule and then another $100 or so for a new cat.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

They don't care, so you don't either. Run it till it blows and bill them for the inconvenience


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

cfabe said:


> I'd suggest using budget truck rental in the future instead of uhaul, they seem to maintain their trucks better and their prices are cheaper too.


I'll try them the next time I move. We checked with Penske and Ryder, and they either didn't have any return locations where we were going, or were not open on weekends.


----------

